# A level food technology coursework



## HDangel (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, 

*I am an A level food technology student, and for my food technology coursework I have decided to investigate the artificial sweeteners in no added sugar/diabetic sweet products. I would be very grateful if you could take a few minutes to answer my questions. *
1) What is your age? 
0-20
21-42
43-64
65+

2) Are you male or female? 

3) What type of diabetes do you have? 

4) What sweet products are your favourite?
Pastries
Desserts 
Cakes
Biscuits 
Other 

5) Do you usually buy no added sugar/diabetic sweet products? 

6) Are you aware of the side effects of artificial sweeteners?

7)Would you purchase a no added sugar/diabetic product if it were made with natural sweeteners? 

8)Do you find it hard when purchasing sweet products?

9)Why? 

10)What key things make you purchase a product?

11) How much would you be prepared to spend on a no added sugar/diabetic product? 

Under ?1
?1-?2
?3-?4
Over ?4

*Thank you for your time.*


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 27, 2010)

1) 43-64
2) Male
3) Type 2 (Diet & Exercise controlled only)
4) All of the above, but if just one, then cakes.
5) Never
6) Excessive consumption may require an immediate toilet requirement!
7) No
8) No
9) I buy them rarely and usually combine them within my normal diet when I do.
10) Natural and usually conforms to a balanced healthy diet.
11) ?0 (therefore under ?1)

Andy 

p.s. As a general theme to my answers, I see no need to buy or consume specifically designed 'diabetic' products. Good blood sugar control can be obtained by eating a simple healthy diet. I don't feel the need to exclude refined sugar, but just need to be careful to use it in combination with other carbohydrates in my diet.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 28, 2010)

1) 21-42

2) Male

3) Type 1

4) Partial to them all, though probably other: chocolate

5) no added sugar -  yes (as in sugar free squash, occasional diet coke)
diabetic products - absolutely never

6) Are you aware of the side effects? Oh yes. http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2010/03/diabetic-unfriendly.html

7) Unless I'm mistaken that would mean it would still contain a highish amount of easily absorbed carbohydrate (honey or dried fruit, for example, affect my blood glucose levels just as much as granulated sugar)

8) No

9) Because I only ever eat them when I need something to raise my blood glucose levels quickly (eg after or during exercise), or when I'm giving myself time-off for good behaviour

10) Taste

11) If it was labelled 'diabetic' I would avoid it automatically I'm afraid


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 28, 2010)

1) What is your age?
21-42


2) Are you male or female?
Female

3) What type of diabetes do you have?
Type  1

4) What sweet products are your favourite?
Chocolate

5) Do you usually buy no added sugar/diabetic sweet products?
I buy no added sugar ones, but NEVER anything marked 'diabetic'

6) Are you aware of the side effects of artificial sweeteners?
I am aware that some people think they are terribly bad for us.

7)Would you purchase a no added sugar/diabetic product if it were made with natural sweeteners?
No, for the same reasons as 'everydayupsanddowns' - it would probably contain honey or something like that which would have an effect on my blood sugars.

8)Do you find it hard when purchasing sweet products?
Not really

9)Why?
Being diabetic doesn't mean we can't eat these - I eat them if I want them.

10)What key things make you purchase a product?
nutritional information - a proper chart with a breakdown per portion size, not some stupid 'traffic light' or information per 100g. Other than that the usual things like good advertising.

11) How much would you be prepared to spend on a no added sugar/diabetic product?

I can't answer this as I don't know what product or size it is - for example, I would pay more for a large family-size sugar free bottle of squash than a small chocolate bar.

And I would never buy anything marked as a diabetic product. Ever. 

Please look at this link - it is the Diabetes UK statement on 'diabetic' foods: http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...om-the-Food-Standards-Agency-and-Diabetes-UK/  The brief version is:

"Diabetes UK and the Food Standards Agency are calling for an end to the use of terms such as ?diabetic? or ?suitable for diabetics? on food labels.

Some people might see ?diabetic? labelling as a stamp of approval, and think that the food is beneficial or even essential for people with diabetes. Also, ?diabetic? foods tend to cost more than conventional products, and sugar-free and reduced-sugar versions, so marketing products as ?diabetic? can lead people with diabetes to spend more than they need to.

?Diabetic? labelling tends to be used on sweets, biscuits and similar foods. The main concern is that labelling these types of foods as ?diabetic? undermines important messages about healthy eating. If people do eat foods and drinks containing added sugars they should do so sparingly, as part of a healthy balanced diet. This advice applies to everyone, not just people with diabetes.

Since healthy eating advice is essentially the same for people with diabetes as it is for other people, the idea of special ?diabetic? foods is out of date. "

You can download a full version from the related information box at the right of the page.


----------



## am64 (Jun 28, 2010)

1) What is your age? 

43-64


2)  female

3) What type of diabetes do you have? 
  T2
4) What sweet products are your favourite?
fruit
5) Do you usually buy no added sugar/diabetic sweet products? 
no to diabetic 
6) Are you aware of the side effects of artificial sweeteners?
yes 
7)Would you purchase a no added sugar/diabetic product if it were made with natural sweeteners? 
probably have small effect a sugar on my sugar levels ...eg honey frutoise

8)Do you find it hard when purchasing sweet products?
 no they are everywhere ....

9)Why? 

10)What key things make you purchase a product?
healhy eating

11) How much would you be prepared to spend on a no added sugar/diabetic product? 

Under ?1


good luck with your studies x


----------



## MCH (Jun 28, 2010)

1) What is your age? 

43-64


2) Are you male or female?  Female

3) What type of diabetes do you have? Type 1

4) What sweet products are your favourite?

Biscuits 


5) Do you usually buy no added sugar/diabetic sweet products? No

6) Are you aware of the side effects of artificial sweeteners? Yes

7)Would you purchase a no added sugar/diabetic product if it were made with natural sweeteners? Yes

8)Do you find it hard when purchasing sweet products? No

9)Why? 

10)What key things make you purchase a product? What it is and Price 

11) How much would you be prepared to spend on a no added sugar/diabetic product? That would depend on

a) what it is
b) what size of packet it was in and 
c) what it actually tasted of ie. how much I liked it or not


----------



## HDangel (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey, 

thank you for your replys they have been very helpful  

Please could some other people try and answer as i need as many replys as possible 

Thank you so much 
you have been a great help!


----------



## Persil (Jul 6, 2010)

1) 0-20.
2) Female.
3) Type 1.
4) Biscuits.
5) No added sugar (like squash/coke zero etc) - yes. Diabetic products - no.
6) Yes.
7) Maybe.
8) No.
9) Don't really purchase sweet products - it's a rare treat!
10) Helps me have a balanced diet.
11) Under ?1.

Hope that helps!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## diadeb (Jul 20, 2010)

*A level Coursework*

1) 43-64
2) Female
3) Type 2 diabetes
4) Developed a "sweet tooth" late in life and so would like to eat all of these but I don't anymore but I do eat fruit which I never touched before being diagnosed
5) The only ones I buy are on added sugar fizzy drinks and sugar free sweets
6) Yes I am aware of the side effects
7) No, as it would raise my B/G
8) No but as I said, I don't really buy them anymore 
9) No problem buying sweet products but obviously it means much smaller amounts and less often than before
10) Comforms to a healthy diet, less fat, sugar, carbs, more fibre. I always examine the food labels on a packet and eat less fattening cuts of meat, I eat fish and chicken often
11) These products should not cost more than "normal" products so it would depend on what the product was but obviously I now need to be much more careful about what I eat and I would never buy "diabetic" foods but need to be concerned about the sugar content - comforming to a healthy, nutritional 
diet


----------



## hotchop (Jul 20, 2010)

HDangel said:


> Hi,
> 
> *I am an A level food technology student, and for my food technology coursework I have decided to investigate the artificial sweeteners in no added sugar/diabetic sweet products. I would be very grateful if you could take a few minutes to answer my questions. *
> 1) What is your age?
> ...




Duly completed!

hotchop


----------



## squidge63 (Aug 1, 2010)

1) What is your age? 
0-20
21-42
*43-64*
65+

2) Are you *male *or female? 

3) What type of diabetes do you have? *Type 2*

4) What sweet products are your favourite?
Pastries
Desserts 
*Cakes*
Biscuits 
Other 

5) Do you usually buy no added sugar/diabetic sweet products? *No*

6) Are you aware of the side effects of artificial sweeteners? *Yes*

7)Would you purchase a no added sugar/diabetic product if it were made with natural sweeteners? *Possibly*

8)Do you find it hard when purchasing sweet products? *No*

9)Why? *I look at the carbs in it and work out how much extra insulin I have to take if I want to buy it*

10)What key things make you purchase a product? *Price*

11) How much would you be prepared to spend on a no added sugar/diabetic product? 

*Under ?1
?1-?2*
?3-?4
Over ?4


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 1, 2010)

1) What is your age?

21-42


2) Are you male or female? bthe female of the species

3) What type of diabetes do you have? type 1

4) What sweet products are your favourite?
Pastries
Desserts
Cakes
Biscuits
Other

5) Do you usually buy no added sugar/diabetic sweet products? never, i hate them.

6) Are you aware of the side effects of artificial sweeteners? ooooh yes

7)Would you purchase a no added sugar/diabetic product if it were made with natural sweeteners? nope

8)Do you find it hard when purchasing sweet products? Not at all

9)Why? Because I know that they are ok in moderation

10)What key things make you purchase a product? All depends on if I like them

11) How much would you be prepared to spend on a no added sugar/diabetic product?

Nothing at all. Because I think they are a waste of time.


----------

